# Larz Pet Gear - A Warning



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Honestly, for an online order that sounds like some pretty superior communication. The details they gave and the fact that they sent you multiple messages is pretty impressive. To me, that says they actually care about their customers!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Geeesh thanks. I want to bump this up. IMO I would never order from this company. I am so sorry for the trouble they made you go through.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

I had ordered their z-tandem leash and hands free belt for Marley and Maya about 6 months ago. It did take them about 7weeks from ordering to acctually recieving the item. On week 5 I acctually called their office and the person who answered the phone was also the owner. He was very nice and had very good explination of why the order took so long. I must say that the waiting time is rediculous but they are a very small company...they really should expand their employees and supplies, but I do really like the stuff that I ordered from them when I finally got them.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Dilligas - My beef, really, is they never replied to my email inquiries. I suppose I should have just called them like jessme7 did, but honestly, I didn't think of it! I need to remember there are other ways to communicate - doh! 

Still, 3 months is a long time to wait for an order to be delivered in the 21st century regardless of business problems.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

No, I agree with you, it's a long time. And could they be better about responding, yeah probably. I have two outstanding orders right now (with other companies, not this one) where I send an email every Monday that says "hey, what's the status on this?"

Honestly, ordering online is a total crapshoot, especially from small places. Glad that it all worked out in the end though!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bruce..... Im sure there are plenty people mad, about how this company responds....Make you wonder how they stay in business..... I have been lucky ordering off the internet...Never had any problems.........


----------



## larsendebs (Mar 11, 2007)

*From Larz Pet Gear*

Hello, goldencrazy, Maggie's mom, dilligas, and jesseme7 - and anyone else who may have read the below thread:
I am the President of Larz Pet Gear and wanted to respond to the concerns expressed in the thread below. At Larz, we have two over-riding goals - 1) to provide top quality, pain-free, healthy, control, training, exercise, and restraint products for dogs and 2) to provide superior customer service. As you can see by goldencrazy's message, we have recently failed in our efforts to meet goal #2.
There are many reasons for this, of course - as jesseme7 wrote, we are a very tiny company and we hand-make every product to meet the specific needs of individual dogs. During the 4th quarter of last year, we experienced major problems with our primary vendor combined with an unusually busy holiday season - and we fell hopelessly behind. In fact, we are still behind today. Within a matter of weeks, we went from a company that had a two week turn-around and customers who complimented us on the quality and effectiveness of our products as well as on the timeliness of our orders, to a company that requires two to three months to fill orders. This information is now posted on our website and we do our best to keep our customers informed of the status of their orders.
However, we have never failed our customers - human or canine - regarding the effectiveness and quality of our products. Ours is the only restraint line that does not hurt dogs or break their beautiful spirits. Unlike virtually every other restraint product on the market (yes, even nose harnesses), our products do not cause injury or pain to your faithful friend/s -and they allow you and your canine companion to actually have fun during lead time. Of this, despite our recent delay in shippping orders, we are extremely proud.
I just wanted to present the other side of the story and hope that our dedication to the health and happiness of dogs will speak louder than our recent business problems.


----------



## Tegs (Jul 16, 2007)

*Larz Pet Gear - a bitter disappointment*

Thanks for the insight on this company. Recently I've been trying to get a hold of Larz through email to find out when I might be able to order from equipment for my dogs and boggled by the total disregard and lack of response - but after reading this - I have to say, THANKS BUT NO THANKS!!! I work in the Customer Service industry and there is no excuse for bad service - especially *NOT RESPONDING TO YOUR CUSTOMERS*!

Research has shown that only 10% of customers will actually complain, but just about 100% of them will repeatedly tell others about their negative experience! Additionally, it is five to fifteen times harder to attract a new customer than to keep an existing one - this obvious varies by industry. We all know the pet world is an intimate one and people talk. You'd think Larz would get a clue or pretty soon they'll have more time than they do orders.


----------



## larsendebs (Mar 11, 2007)

*From Larz Pet Gear again*

My name is Debra Larsen, president of Larz Pet Gear, and am writing again to respond to the new postings since my original communication. We opened our little family company because we knew that we had developed products that would allow humans to take their canine family members on a walk without causing them pain, discomfort, or injury. We worked as hard as we could to make our little business a success, both because we love dogs and because we wanted to be able to make a living with our business. However, we simply did not have the resources, business expertise, or cut-throat instincts to compete with PetCo, Pet Smart, Target, etc. We grew too quickly and could not keep up with orders - as some of the above postings identified. Consequently, after working our fingers to the bone for five years creating and selling the most humane restraint line on the market today, we have been forced to close our little business. We do apologize to all of you who feel that you waited too long to receive your orders or who experienced poor customer service. We wish that your personal experience with us had been better, but are glad that you are happy with the products you finally received. We wish all of you and your Golden Retriever family members the best.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Interesting!

Hooch


----------



## redcx9 (Dec 23, 2008)

*The worst pet gear ever!*

I just got my order today after a month in a half. It came with a garbage harness that was falling apart and a red pen that leaked all over the harness and the contents of the box. SLOW SHIPPING! HORRIBLE PRODUCTS! STAY AWAY!


----------



## larsendebs (Mar 11, 2007)

*Unfair and untrue*

This is Debra Larsen, President of Larz Pet Gear. I have written twice before on this website and I think that the readers will agree that I have acknowledged our problems and have indicated how we have tried to address them. We are a very tiny company and, in 2007, we often found it difficult to ship our products in a timely manner. However, I think you will also acknowledge that everyone who received items from us indicated that our products were of superb quality and were effective. 

The post from redcx9 is simply false and, if liable laws applied to internet postings, I would most certainly consult a lawyer and take legal action against him. I know this customer. He contacted us immediately upon receiving his harness, complaining it was "garbage" (same word he used in his post) and indicating that there was red ink "all over it". He wanted us to refund his money immediately. Very concerned, we offered to send him another harness, which he declined and, again, insisted we refund him that very moment. I informed him he would need to return his harness and we would, according to our warranty, gladly return his money. He very angrily and rudely responded that he would return the product only if we paid the postage. His e-mails were becomming increasingly angry and unreasonable. I pointed out to him that the vast majority of catalogue and internet companies, unless they were offering specials, did not pay postage returns and I asked him to communicate with me in a professional and respectful manner. In a much more subdued e-mail, he agreed to return the product. Based on this customer's vitriol, we were expecting an embarrassing piece of work, thinking that, somehow, we must have accidentally sent this customer an unfinished product. We also expected to see a harness literally covered in red ink. Imagine our surprise when, on first inspection, we could not see a single flaw or red mark on the harness. There were some red ink blotches on the box itself and on the invoice, but nothing on the harness. On close inspection of the harness, we did find one small sewing flaw in one of the connections. Now, of course, there should not have been any flaw at all, we should send all of our products in absolutely perfect condition. However, applying the term "garbage" to the harness was histrionic hyperbole and indicating that it was covered in red ink was simply false.


I could insert testimonials from hundreds of satisified customers at this point, but I'm sure that if you have read this far, you are pretty much ready for this post to end. The bottom line is that we make the ONLY restraint and training products that are actually healthy for your dog, they are pain-free and don't cause any injury. All other standard restraint products inadvertently cause pain and injury; all other training products deliberately cause pain and discomfort. Our products are not garbage, rather they are the very best gift you could ever giving your loving canine family member.


Oh, by the way, we are now shipping our products within 7 to 10 business days of payment.


----------



## BabyRuss (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Debra, I'm Shen-Ni from Malaysia. I'm posting my message here because I haven't received any replies to the emails I've sent to you and Craig. There was also no answer at the phone number listed on your website. 

I paid for my Larz harnesses and leash almost 6 weeks ago and am wondering on the status of the shipment. From your last post, the products should have been ready within 7 - 10 days from payment. I haven't heard from you since 4 April, so I'm not sure if it's on the way to me or not. Please let me know.


----------



## larsendebs (Mar 11, 2007)

*from Larz Pet Gear*

Hello Shen Ni,
This is very strange. Our production director, Craig, informs me that he has responded to both of your recent e-mails and that he notified you yesterday that your products have shipped. I'll ask him to re-send your tracking information tomorrow and cc'me. If you do not receive it, please let me know. I am also going to e-mail you at your regular e-mail address to test it. I do apologize for any confusion.


----------



## BabyRuss (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Debra, just wanted to let you know that we have received the harnesses and leash. We've tested them and they are great. It has made walking my 2 goldens much more pleasant. Great products!


----------



## redcx9 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Interesting*

I too had an order placed a while ago. Waited around 3 months as well. Got the apology message. Got product in mail and was not high quality. Cost me 61.00 - After refund, I went to Pet smart and bought a similar harness that my dog loves. Cost me 20.00. Internet orders should take no longer than 14 days. Their harnesses are way overpriced and they seem to spend most of their time apologizing.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

What's their website?.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

larsendebs said:


> The post from redcx9 is simply false and, if liable laws applied to internet postings, I would most certainly consult a lawyer and take legal action against him.


Deb
I'm sure if you consulted a lawyer, she'd tell you that "libel" laws do indeed apply to the internet. She'd also tell you that this complaint from a dissatisfied customer isn't close to reaching the rather high standards for libel.

She'd probably also advise you that your statements about your competitors in the same e-mail might very well be libelous.



> The bottom line is that we make the ONLY restraint and training products that are actually healthy for your dog, they are pain-free and don't cause any injury. All other standard restraint products inadvertently cause pain and injury; all other training products deliberately cause pain and discomfort.


I don't have a dog in this fight--I've never heard of your products until today and I've never read another post from redcx9. But I am a professional journalist and as such something of an expert on libel law, so I thought I'd set the record straight.

best
Allen


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I understand you have a legitimate complaint about service and time. I think letting us know about that is great. What I don't get is you had the ability to cancel at any time, which I probably would have because the delivery date well exceeded expectations, yet you did not and you like the product. 

I think we have fair warning (thank’s to you) that service is not yet up-to-par, but the product meets the need and if I were ordering I would know it might take forever to get it. 

I would suggest to the company if known wait times/issues are around the company expand the expected delivery times. Part of customer service is doing that as well, you recognized problems but did not offer anything in return...like complimentary leash with the harness or tag or toy or something to say "sorry for the delay...but we want you back." That's what is lacking. You know you have a good product but the experience is lacking. The product is not going to stop people from buying, it’s the service. Excuses are just that. A person can have the worst sales experience but if it’s handled correctly…you retain the customer.

Perhaps you should not charge for the order until your within a few weeks of delivery and let people know you have a back log and orders are delayed. Or tell them upfront time delays should be expected but we will notify you when delivery is expected. You still have the potential to win back customers you lost…it’s how you handle it that will decide if they come back or not. New companies always have bumps...smooth them out properly and those bumps are future earnings.


----------



## larsendebs (Mar 11, 2007)

*Larz pet gear*

From Debra Larsen, President of Larz Pet Gear
I am writing to thank Noey, Baby Russ, and avincent52 for your constructive and helpful advice. We really do have wonderful products, we have helped thousands of dogs and humans to enjoy their lead time together, we work with our customers on a personal level to help them use their products and train their dogs without resorting to painful or intimidating techniques, and we struggle with production times. We do make every effort to notify our customers when we have production slow downs, we respond more quickly to emails, and we have posted longer wait times on our website and, yet, even though we have improved, there are still times when we experience delays. If customers order from us, I can promise that they will receive top quality, revolutionary restraint and training products that are healthy for you and your dogs - and we will make our very best effort to provide excellent customer service and ship products in a timely manner. Our website address is www.larzpetgear.com.


----------



## tjfrantx (Jul 25, 2009)

*Larz Pet Gear You Rock*

I have a rescue dog and was in immediate need of a well made harness for her. I found Larz Pet gear on the web and felt for sure the harness would meet our need. I stumbled upon the posts at the Golden Retriever Forum and wrote Ms Larsen with regard to the criticisms posted at this site. She responded immediately. I placed and paid for my order and within one week her company had the harness custom fitted for my Boudica and in the mail. We corresponded through 5 emails and all responses exceeded my expectations for timeliness.
I placed the harness on Boudica today and it fits beautifully. It is very well constructed. I will attest that it will hold up to a lot because when we went for our outdoor test she and our lab engaged in a game of chase and rolled each other on a hill of dirt and all withstood the test.
Sincerely,

Boudica's very happy mom
:You_Rock_


----------



## wowens52 (May 12, 2010)

I just received my order for a collar and Z leash and I was very satisfied with the quality of construction and the communications from Larz Pet Gear. It took only a bit over 2 weeks but it was worth wait for quality gear. I would order from them again!


----------



## tapn2me (Sep 6, 2012)

*Support from a past customer of Larz...*

Then unfortunately you will not be enjoying a quality American made product. I was searching to recommend to a friend a Larz product when I saw this discussion thread in the Google results. I felt so strongly about this that I registered for an account here so I could tell you all my experience.

My Experience with Larz 

I purchased the hands free three dog walking leash about 5 years ago. Still to this day the leash, the cords, the latches and belt buckles are as strong as they were the day I received it in the mail. In that same time frame I know neighbors and friends who purchased multiple cheap foreign made leashes time and again.

Production Lead Time

I do remember it taking a little longer to get the leash but I swear by the workmanship that is poured into their products. It is worth the wait and worth every penny they ask.

The Personal Touch

You're right every industry is different and the pet supply industry can be personal. I think Larz exhibits that personal approach admirably and professionally. The owner has come on this board to answer concerns and provide information, not once, but twice that I have seen. No one asked them to come here that I saw. 

Their Competitors - Where are they?

Tell me when the last time the President of Pet Smart or Pet City addressed customer concerns personally in a forum directly to customers. I don't mean through a marketing department but personally sitting down to their computer and typing the response and clicking submit. I can't remember a time that has happened.

My Recommendation - unrequested, unpaid and solely based on my own personal experience - if Larz has a product you are interested in buying, buy it, wait the time it takes to make it and you will enjoy the benefits for a long time.



Tegs said:


> Thanks for the insight on this company. Recently I've been trying to get a hold of Larz through email to find out when I might be able to order from equipment for my dogs and boggled by the total disregard and lack of response - but after reading this - I have to say, THANKS BUT NO THANKS!!! I work in the Customer Service industry and there is no excuse for bad service - especially *NOT RESPONDING TO YOUR CUSTOMERS*!
> 
> Research has shown that only 10% of customers will actually complain, but just about 100% of them will repeatedly tell others about their negative experience! Additionally, it is five to fifteen times harder to attract a new customer than to keep an existing one - this obvious varies by industry. We all know the pet world is an intimate one and people talk. You'd think Larz would get a clue or pretty soon they'll have more time than they do orders.


----------



## larsendebs (Mar 11, 2007)

Debbie Larsen, President of Larz Pet Gear, posting again. Thank you so much, Tapn2me, for your comments! I cannot tell you how much we appreciate your public support of our little company and our products. There is nothing that is more satisfying to us than hearing that our products have made a positive difference in the lives of dogs and their human companions. Again, THANK YOU! We wish you and your canine family members many happy and healthy walks together!


----------

